# heard this about the 2548 deck



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I assume sears is having the same issue or are these guy cutting high grass? quote below
"You need to check out the deck spindles and the pulleys-I'd be willing to bet that they are shot. The pulley is too thin where it meets on the shaft and it ends up chewing up the splines on both, its a real POS design. The shop where I work at is doing an increasing number of these every week, most of them with less then 20HRS on them. "


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

pully


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

spindle


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Isn't that the same 48" deck sears has been using for years? I thought that was their best deck from what everyone has said about it. Did they change parts or the design recently?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I read it here http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tractor/msg072048152556.html?6

yes yes thats a link to the other site  but boy do they have a hissy fit you link to a item over here. I say grow up
were all here to share knowledge.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

AYP makes a very well-designed 48" mowing deck. How it is assembled, and how much torque is applied to tighten the spindle pulley nuts is a different issue. It's a shame that the unsuspecting buyer is not made fully aware that a $2,300 tractor is not as well-assembled as a $6,000 tractor.
By most accounts, I'm the person who has punished one of these mowing decks the very most. And I admit, I don't baby it. But, I make sure all nuts are properly tightened, and everything is properly lubricated. I haven't had any problems with my 48" mowing deck.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I'll check my deck and pulleys when I get a chance.

Here are couple of interesting thoughts (DGT 6K model), I assume it applies as they are sister tractors. (This concerns the 54" deck)

Chewed up my first belt on the deck in under 5 hours (now I am working her really hard but ...). Turns out the the mower deck pulleys and the pto clutch pulley do not line up well. I needed a spacer between my farthest left (assume sitting on tractor) mower deck pulley. It was also suggested that if I continue to have problems, I should put in a spacer in the pto clutch pulley to lower it slightly.

One more thing that I noticed. I will call this piece the belt guide, which is an "L" shaped bracket that attches to the left side of the tractor to ensure that the belt going from the deck pulley to the pto pulley doesn't fly off. I have found that mine is located too far back towards the rear of the tractor, and thereby pushing up against the belt, cause early wear and robbing horse power. I assume it is probably in the ideal spot for a 48" deck, but because of the additional width of the 54", it is causing belt rub. I have acutally moved the belt to the outside of this L bracket. Sorry, I would post a pic, but I cannot find this part listed in my owner's manual.

Please feel free to share with the world.

SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I’ve used the 48 in deck for one and a half seasons (100+ hrs)
Rechecked all fasteners this spring after using it the full 2003
season and everything looked OK. So far no complaints with
this deck except “It cant mulch worth a darn”


----------

